

Ask HN: How do to what you don't love. - newsisan

How can I motivate myself to start and work through something that I have no desire to do?<p>How would you do it for yourself? Or am I the only one who is struggling with this :/?
======
delano
Set modest goals and measure your progress.

------
fezzl
What is it?

